

San Francisco Technology Humor Meetup - m1117
http://www.comedyvsnerds.com/?show=3

======
bullgod89
looks cool but one of the "comedians" is a girl. and we all know they can't be
funny

~~~
m1117
I think girls in Tech ARE funny

~~~
bullgod89
Good point, I agree. Girls in tech are hilarious, like shrimp in ice cream

